# String for Howatt Bushmaster



## hogdgz (May 3, 2017)

I have a older 64" bushmaster and I am trying to find a good string for it. Problem is I am not sure if it is ok to shoot fast flight strings on it which i think it currently has on it. The limb tips are reinforced.  I got this bow used and not much info out there on them. I am thinking of ordering a SBD string for it as I have them on all my other bows.  Anybody have any info on these. Thanks Chase


----------



## robert carter (May 4, 2017)

Its ok for Fast Flyte. A work horse of a bow.


----------



## hogdgz (May 4, 2017)

robert carter said:


> Its ok for Fast Flyte. A work horse of a bow.



Thanks RC!!! A friend gave it to me and it looks brand new. I have enjoyed shooting it although it takes some get use to but it shoots great and was the easy bow to tune, just have to get a new string for it.


----------

